# Eset Smart Security denies access to netlogon and dns in Windows Server 2003 R2



## tsg270184 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi to all Tech Support Guy Community.

First of all sorry if my english is bad, but this one isn´t my primary languaje.

I have a Dell powerEdge 1900 server with Windows Server 2003 R2 installed. It works as DNS, DHCP, and also works as the lan web server for an aplication that runs on Internet Explorer 6.

Recently I installed Eset Smart Security 4 Business Edition on this server, because this server does not have any antivirus installed before.

But, after the server restarted, my others pc's can´t access internet, or the lan web application.

I went to administrative tools -> Event viewer -> system, and see a lot of error corresponding to Netlogon. When I see the description of the error, it say that the computer 'x' (where x is the name of any of the computers in the lan) have an error while tried to logon, and that the reason was "denied access".

Also I went to administrative tools -> Event viewer -> DNS Server and see errors from DNS, and the error descriptions says something about that this DNS server is configured to use Active Directory for this zone and cannot load the zone whitout it.

If I uninstall Eset Smart Security 4 Business Edition and restart the server, everithing works fine.

Can someone help me whit this problem?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

First of all your english is better than many who speak is that their primary language. Now onto the problem. Does this Eset security suite have a firewall? I would make sure it is not blocking unnecessary domain traffic like DNS requests, netbios etc. If it does have a firewall, turn it off to begin with, if that fixes the problem you can go from there.


----------



## tsg270184 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you very much, srhiades. Yes this version of Eset have a personal firewall, but is not working because the firewall of windows in server 2003 R2 is not working.

Everytime I tried to see the configuration of the Windows Firewall on the Control Panel, it says that Windows Firewall connot be executed because Ipnat.sys is in use by another program or service.

This situation whit the windows firewall is the same, regardless if Eset is installed or unistalled.

After I search the web it looks like windows firewall in this version of windows server is always unoperative.

Thank you again for your response.


----------



## tsg270184 (Jul 13, 2009)

After looking many configuration books for Windows Server 2003 I realized that this server has the RRAS activated. This is the reason why I can't access the windows firewall, and probably the reason why Eset is not working right.

But now I fear that if I disable the RRAS I can obtained unexpected efects.

Anyone know if it's safe to disable RRAS?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

As long as you are not using the server as a VPN server then you should be able to disable it.


----------

